# "horse professional" shows a youtube show horse how tos!



## roro

Not seeing the video, can you post the link?

http://www.youtube.com/v/wYe-F7iuHPI&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## BaliDoll

sorry, i fixed it roro!


----------



## BaliDoll

MalibuRiders.com - Horseback Trail Riding

omg that's her audition tape she did for survivor, showing her more with the 21 horses she owns.... and she doesn't WORK there she owns that place! yiiiikes.... i'm scared now.


----------



## Wallaby

That is just plain terrifying.  






I think my brain melted.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

If someone EVER did that to my horse's tail, I would probably throttle them....

This video is hilarious!


----------



## roro

I like how she stands behind the horse being distracted and says "ya so I've probably been kicked about 1,002 times..."
Ingenious. Nice disobedient rearing by the way as well


----------



## lacyloo

ahhhh yes, shes a fantastic trainer...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

lacyloo said:


> ahhhh yes, shes a fantastic trainer...


Lol...yep, she's _fantastic_ all right... at faking.
I am APPALLED at how she shows the trot and canter...you don't stand up OR lean forward...throws off the horses balance. If she was any sort of decent rider/trainer she'd know this and not demonstrate such a poor standard of riding! Not to mention how she grooms the horse... :shock: Not to mention, going on trail rides isn't going to give you a good idea as to whether or not you want to take up horseback riding. Ugh...just ugh.


----------



## XivoShowjumper

"they have no feeling" hahah *punches hoof* "if you step on rocks or on concrete a lot of people think your hurting them, but your not" (oh really how do they get stone bruises then?) and how bout we dont cut two inches out of their hoof- i'm sure they'll feel it!!! - this woman = ********* - i feel sorry for anyone (and any horse) who has ever encountered her!

this woman is by far the stupidest "trainer" i've ever seen............


ARGH people like this drive me CRAZY!


----------



## QHDragon

I think my head just exploded. Everything she did and said just made me cringe.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

omg!!!! xivoshowjumper she wasnt just punching the hoof, she was punching it with the hoof pick stabbing in to it!!!!!! omg she made me really angry and was she trying to trot in two point there or just standing up??? hahahahahh what an idiot!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl

i didnt even watch her ride, i couldnt take it !


----------



## farmpony84

stand up to trot?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

farmpony84 said:


> stand up to trot?


It appears that 'trainer' was taught everything the exact opposite of how it's supposed to be! :lol: Harder, rougher, opposite = correct. :shock:


----------



## Solon

That woman is a tool.


----------



## nirvana

What a friggin idiot!:lol:
Ok you come over her and ill cut 2 inches into your foot and well see how it feels.
ummm...cantering in a small area is nothing to be proud of.
Oh my favorite is "How to clean a horse shoe"

They could not have chosen a worse person! My bro who will not go near horses could have done a better job!:wink:


----------



## Gidji

What an idiot.
_I love how she brushes the horses tail. And then oh they feel nothing **punches frog with hoof pick**_
*I seriously hope that this video ruins her. She doesn't deserve horses if she treats them like that.*


----------



## dressagexlee

This is worse than Expert Village. This is exactly why the general public thinks that horse riding takes no difficulty or work whatsoever.

And the way she has that pelham set up and how she's leaning on that horse's face makes me cry.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Argh, It hurts... Please make it stop.


----------



## Gidji

I love the hold the reins short so you can stop her. Its like WTF? You have to pull on yours horses reins to make it stop. Shes a true horse woman this one, NOT!


----------



## paintsrule

Oh.My.God. Someone smack her for me please. Its just some rich girl thinking shes brillant and can handle horses but really has no friggen clue at all. Dont get me started I could go for days.


----------



## roro

I've got $10 on her wanting to or already breeding her stock. Am I right?


----------



## farmpony84

I went to a dude ranch when I was in california, they take you for a trail ride up to the hollywood sign. They use those horses for movies and stuff. The people running the place are self-taught. They were really nice people and honost to gosh thought they were very knowledgable. it's a good thing those horses are safe....


----------



## Annaland13

You can see her thong gross.


----------



## SmoothTrails

I feel so sorry for her horses. THe horse winces in pain and she thinks it is going to sleep. You put all kind of weight in your stirrups???? If you do that it would make you bounce harder becaues you're not moving with the horse. 

Good lord this woman should not even touch a horse, let alone call herself a trainer.


----------



## nirvana

^haha.nice!:lol:
(Annaland13)


----------



## rockaway

This is not a flattering advertisement - if this is the best they have to offer you all have hit the nail on the head. So many issues: She said grooming the tail was good so you would thin the tail to make it easier the next time - that is a first! She was wearing runners ( not good for this video); The horses were not well trained, inverted (although I am not sure how trail riding horses end up after so many ride them ), head tossing, the reining was .... can't even say.. She does not ride well and I am not sure what that rearing was - showing off ??? only showed a bad a rider and horse. She needs lessons and a trainer.


----------



## charlicata

I'm just dumbfounded...totally speechless.


----------



## RadHenry09

WOW , Just Wow!


----------



## ilovemymare

Geese, some people are clueless!!


----------



## ariielise

:shock:
There are NO words.....


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

hahahah after seeing that video i went staright to my stables after work and gave my horses an huge hug hahah made a note to self *dont let anyone of her resembelnce even a step near them!!!! can 1 just ask is she using a human hairbrush on her horses mane and tale or is it just what im seeing?? please tell me thats the case!!


----------



## Walkamile

That "trainer" just proves that *ignorance is bliss*!!

btw, loved that comment that she was kicked over 1000 times but "eventually you learn". Apparently not!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

I'm sorry but she's an embarresment to the Equine world, her equ. is horrible, her riens and hand posision is dangerous, her stirrups are way to high, and did you she her horse rear? it obviously didnt like the little mini. oh and you can cut right in their hoof! um that would make them lame! and btw if i was a horse i would kick her too lol i've never been kicked b4 and i use to work w/ horses for like 3 years and i've been around horses for 6 years! i've almost been kicked but thats b/c i was around babies! gosh, people like this make me so frustrated!


----------



## snazzydandy

I don't think I will be standing up to trot or canter any time soon.


----------



## Gillian

It's disturbing to me that people who don't know better will watch that and think it's correct. 
Ugh.


----------



## BaliDoll

Wow, this post got a lot of attention! 

I was just scrolling around youtube and found that, and was amazed at how stupid people here in California are. So few people who have horses here, or run horse "lesson and trail ride" places have a CLUE about horse care, it's absolutely awful. This woman though, is by far the worst I have seen.

I just can't get over her... I want to go to her ranch (just miles from my house) and show her a thing or two about proper horse care! She is nutty. I HATE how she rode in that curb bit so heavy on their mouth, and I hate that she makes it sound like horses don't feel anything so it's okay to beat them up and use them hard. I wonder how many horses she's caused to be lame from taking them up on the trail unprepared... and, she has to have gotten someone else kicked, with that kind of instruction, right?

Ugh... people like her don't deserve to be with 500 ft of a horse!!

Oh, and I looked her up on facebook. It took all my strength not to write her a long long letter.... but I may send her this thread to show I am not alone in thinking she has no business near any equine.


----------



## Honeysuga

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: NOW THAT IS HORSEMANSHIP!!! MOOHOOHAHAHAHAH!*bangs head on desk* I will admit that I don't tiptoe through the tulips when 
I groom Tom, but GOSHDANG! I didn't know you could jerk a forelock that hard! I think I am going to go take about 2 inches out of Toms hooves, he won't feel it after all. A disgrace to the equestrian name!

Reminds me of my sister.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

BaliDoll said:


> MalibuRiders.com - Horseback Trail Riding
> 
> omg that's her audition tape she did for survivor, showing her more with the 21 horses she owns.... and she doesn't WORK there she owns that place! yiiiikes.... i'm scared now.


Gee, going for the sex appeal thing a little is she? I mean really. Do you think she does her daily chores wearing a tight fitting very see thru white tank top (where her nipples are VERY obvious) ?

What a fake.


----------



## myheartscaptivator

uhm if this lady came within 5 feet of my horses i would shoot her. who the decided to pick her? lol


----------



## CecilliaB

The way she hold the reins and handles her horse makes me want to punch slap her up side the head. Did ya feel that? Geeeeez

And seriously could you get any more pads under a saddle???? Oh yeah and her heals up toes down?

Then I watched to audition tape. GAG! AND they give lessons at that place? Like the run a business with horses and haven't gotten anyone killed yet. She's proud to have never had a lesson, WHAT?!


----------



## dantexeventer

The arrogance in her Survivor audition is palpable. 
"I've never had a lesson, and I've never needed one."
Uhhhmmmm...


----------



## rangergirl56m

WOW! I have been riding for less than a year and I can even ride better than that. 

I cant believe how hard she was ripping on her forelock. Half the time I feel bad when my horses get their manes & tails brushed because I don't want to be rough on them! 

What is up with the little rear going on there? That makes you look like a great trainer! wow. I am shocked.


----------



## LoveStory10

GOSH! The way she brushed that mane and tail!!! And Im pretty sure your ment to hold the horse when you mount, and wear a helmet?! She was turning the horse while it was still tied!!! AGH I would kill her!


----------



## Hali

I liked her mounting technique.

I've never heard of standing far away to mount....?


----------



## farmpony84

The thing that upsets me the most is that she REALLY thinks she is knowledgeable and she is TEACHING people these techniques.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

farmpony84 said:


> The thing that upsets me the most is that she REALLY thinks she is knowledgeable and she is TEACHING people these techniques.


That is the case with so very many instructors!


----------



## kevinshorses

Alwaysbehind said:


> Gee, going for the sex appeal thing a little is she? I mean really. Do you think she does her daily chores wearing a tight fitting very see thru white tank top (where her nipples are VERY obvious) ?
> 
> What a fake.


That was the only part I found entertaining. I thought it was funny the she admitted to being kicked 1002 times and then said eventually you learn while standing behind the horse. The trail ride at the end of the video was the worst. Both horses were inverted and just being tortured.

*If anybody watched this video and thought the people in it did anything right then you should get some lessons or better yet buy a mountain bike.*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

kevinshorses said:


> That was the only part I found entertaining.


So the sex appeal thing works, hu? :lol:


----------



## luvmyperch

Oh those poor, poor horses...


----------



## madisonfriday

XivoShowjumper said:


> "they have no feeling" hahah *punches hoof* "if you step on rocks or on concrete a lot of people think your hurting them, but your not" (oh really how do they get stone bruises then?) and how bout we dont cut two inches out of their hoof- i'm sure they'll feel it!!! - this woman = ********* - i feel sorry for anyone (and any horse) who has ever encountered her!
> 
> this woman is by far the stupidest "trainer" i've ever seen............
> 
> 
> ARGH people like this drive me CRAZY!



JUST what i was going to post i didnt even get half way through it till I hard her knock on hte hoof and say they have no feeling ****!


----------



## kevinshorses

Now you could probably cut a half inch of the horses hoof and not hurt it and they don't feel much on thier sole. I would say that was the closest she came to accurate information and even then she missed by quite a ways.


----------



## Honeysuga

I love showing my hubby pics and videos of horsey stuff since he has no clue about them(though I convinced him to sit on Tom this weekend!!!!!!!)

He looked at me and said, "She is doing it wrong isn't she"...said he would kick her too if she hit in his feet and pulled his hair like that. He even commented on her mounting technique... commented on the horse being stiff, afraid, and hollow as well.

He is learning and that was a great video to show him what bad horsemanship looks like!


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship

Sounds like my fiancée. She doesn't really know a thing but probably knows more of the right things than the lady.



Honeysuga said:


> I love showing my hubby pics and videos of horsey stuff since he has no clue about them(though I convinced him to sit on Tom this weekend!!!!!!!)
> 
> He looked at me and said, "She is doing it wrong isn't she"...said he would kick her too if she hit in his feet and pulled his hair like that. He even commented on her mounting technique... commented on the horse being stiff, afraid, and hollow as well.
> 
> He is learning and that was a great video to show him what bad horsemanship looks like!


----------



## englishrider

errr did she make it to survivor


----------



## kevinshorses

She wouldn't survive around my horses!!


----------



## dressagexlee

Freddy would pick her up by her thong and let her hang for a good wedgie. Consider that a mild punishment. 
Otis would back over top of her and sit down like a dog.


----------



## riccil0ve

I love how she didn't give a single bit of factual information. The video should be called "How NOT to work with horses."


----------



## paintluver

my 3 year old cousin knows more about horses than this "Expert". I laughed so hard when the lady said "lets watch the expert" when she was dismounting. Ugh. I don't even think she was wearing boots...


yuck


----------



## Allison Finch

If I can't say something nice..............











And, I can't!!


----------



## ptvintage

That video was so terrible... I was cringing and I didn't even want to finish it, but I did because I had to see for myself if what you guys were saying about her was true.

So who's going to be the one to send her the link to this? I think she should know that she's a terrible horsewoman, although I bet she would take the attitude that we're all jealous of her, and she's amazing and it would give her an ego boost to know that people are talking about her.

I think I'm going to inform the company that produced this video of how the information this woman is saying should not be passed along. Maybe they can never show it again so there won't be anymore misguided people from it. *Edit* Seems tons of people on youtube are commenting how awful it is, and I can't figure out how to use the mahalodaily website. $#@@%!!

It seems like she hasn't even read a basic horsemanship book...not know how to mount? How can someone not know that? It's covered in almost every single book, as is the basic riding techniques. It would be in her first lesson... if she ever decided to take one.:?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

"I'm self taught, I've never had help, I've never asked for help."

_We noticed..._ 

"I'm going to win suvivor because there is nothing I can't do"

_Can we bet on that?_

*Climbing mountain (rock thingy)*

*FALL FALL FALL*


----------



## Maire995

omg the harder you brush the tail the better-that is soooo not true it takes 7years for 1single hair to grow back!
omg your supposed to use a proper main comb to brush the main:O
she cant ride to save her lifexxx


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

LOL WOW...I only watched the first minute and the crap about brushing HARD?! Yeah, if you want to rip apart the tail and have no forelock left! and YEAH that horse was NOT falling asleep at all, it was just closing its eyes trying not to get hit with that darn brush! oh wow...where did they find this girl??


----------



## BurningAmber520

Yes because it is soooo safe to get on a horse while its tied to a gate! *sigh* that woman is an absolute disgrace to horse people!


----------



## lacyloo

More than likely the horse was broke and trained before that crazy woman got ahold of him/her. I feel bad for the animals that have to put up with her.


----------



## Horseshowmom

OMG! Does she brush her own hair like that? Why not take 2" off her foot and see how she likes it. I don't think there was anything correct about anything she said. There really isn't anything else to say on the matter -- except for poor horse.


----------



## kmacdougall

Did anyone else notice in her survivor video that one minute the horse is rearing bareback with her on and 30 seconds later she's riding the SAME horse bareback with her two year old (no helmet)? 

I seriously gasped out loud when I saw this, even though I imagine she just jerked the horse's face to make it rear.. some people's children..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I sent her a scathing message with the link. I'm not afraid to keep my mouth shut. Not when idiots like this are running around acting like total idiots.

Absolutely disgusting. I asked her if she chose horses because she had to much money and she kept killing her goldfish. It's blatantly obvious.


----------



## Honeysuga

OOH, do tell what she replies!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I sent her a scathing message with the link. I'm not afraid to keep my mouth shut. Not when idiots like this are running around acting like total idiots.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting. I asked her if she chose horses because she had to much money and she kept killing her goldfish. It's blatantly obvious.


She is the type that I am sure does not care what anyone else thinks. 

She knows she is special and we are just jealous in her eyes.

:roll:

(Really wanted a puking smiley but there isn't one offered here.)


----------



## ALottaTrot

Oh my...


----------



## Mickey4793

I feel like maybe someone should email her a link to this post, maybe she'll learn from it?


----------



## Mickey4793

Oh, haha, spoke to soon. Someone already did xD


----------



## my2geldings

I think the horse's expression explains it all. How self richeous can you be, to post such a ridiculous video over the internet with such poor horse care. The worst part, is a lot of people have watched it. What a shame...


----------



## UnrealJumper

AHAHAHAH!!!!!

"they have no feeling in their hooves" ... theres a reason horses get stone bruises xD 
Nice safety! *as she gets on the horse with it tied up*
what a beautiful trot and canter xD(not) and woot! the new gait of 'rear'


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

I dont even brush my horses tail because I want it to grow out... Oh and by the way i've been kicked a 1,002 times but you learn... umm ok??? doesn't seem like it to me!!!


----------



## rocky pony

One word: OUCH.

I watched the video then read through all eight pages and I still feel it. -shudders-


----------



## Tayz

The way she mounted...horrible. I cringed at that. you don't just take a few steps back and do high jump..ugh. 
When I saw her trotting, i thought "I've seen beginners ride better than that."
I was waiting for her to fall of the horses when she made him rear...I'm not even gonna say how wrong and dangerous it is to make a horse rear.
I feel sorry for the horse...


----------



## Ariat164

i love how she just gets on without holding the reins......WHILE THE HORSE IS STILL TIED!!! ya thats real smart >.<


----------



## Arksly

WOW. That first girl... I dont even know what to say. First of all harder is not better.. And they can feel.. Im suprised she didnt get kicked. Then when she was getting on the horse i noticed she was just wearing shoes! If you are representing your barn I think you should make safety very important. Also, I dont they could have picked a worse rider. Wow I cant even believe that video


----------



## Lucentael

...Perfect example of what _not_ to do.


----------



## thunderhooves

ChingazMyBoy said:


> "I'm self taught, I've never had help, I've never asked for help."
> 
> _We noticed..._
> 
> "I'm going to win suvivor because there is nothing I can't do"
> 
> _Can we bet on that?_
> 
> *Climbing mountain (rock thingy)*
> 
> *FALL FALL FALL*


LOL



MacabreMikolaj said:


> I sent her a scathing message with the link. I'm not afraid to keep my mouth shut. Not when idiots like this are running around acting like total idiots.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting. *I asked her if she chose horses because she had to much money and she kept killing her goldfish.* It's blatantly obvious.


I was ROFLing at that.
That was horrid. I love how her shoes were wrong, and ESPECIALLY when she is standing right behind the horse brushing its tail, then the next minute saying "don't stand behind the horse"..... NOT!
Wow.


----------



## ChloeButler09

makes me sick,stabbing the frog on her hoof with the hoofpick yes it does bluddy hurts,if my horse goes on a walk and stands a a stone she sorta leans out of it wrhh she makes me SCREAM!Pooooooooooor horses!


----------

